# Mavs Testing New Ball



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just had a coversation with Terdema Ussery (*CEO Mavs*) about the issues surrounding the new ball. Seems that the Mavs have hired multiple physicists to conduct their own testing to determine the diffierences and/or similarities between the old leather ball and the new synthetic. We're sending a camera crew to cover as well. He also mentioned that Eddie Sefko is writing a big piece on the subject which will be in wednesday's DMN, and that they should have some feedback from the testing which might be included. 

Seems that Cuban and Co. are really starting to question the whole switch over. If Cubes makes up his mind that this is something he wants to fight, it might start to get interesting.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I've gotten tired-head over the issue. 

*"...the Mavs have hired multiple physicists to conduct their own testing to determine the diffierences and/or similarities between the old leather ball and the new synthetic."*

Seems otherworldly not to say "this ball's better/worse than that one", but I suppose there's so much at stake at this point that the league has to jump through legal hoops, consider monetary consequences, as well as the emotional state of each individual that may come in contact with this new ball. :sigh: 

Question: Do all the resources that they're pouring into this new ball make it - or tickets - more expensive? What if they scrap the whole idea - will the public still have to pay for said time and expense? :|


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice to know they are testing the new ball, but this whole squabble over how bad the new ball is due to the fact that nba did not even test it before agreeing to using it.:dead:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> Question: Do all the resources that they're pouring into this new ball make it - or tickets - more expensive? What if they scrap the whole idea - will the public still have to pay for said time and expense?


Who knows. I wouldn't think so, but then again, it wouldn't shock me all that much either. I'm just amazed that the league would even consider tinkering with something like a new ball. The old has been just fine for 52 years, now it's not? I just don't understand it. I hear next year's surprise is an 11' goal, since the old 10' one is getting kinda old. Think he'll cram that into a fancy black box too?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I hear next year's surprise is an 11' goal, since the old 10' one is getting kinda old. Think he'll cram that into a fancy black box too?


Why not try actual zebras while they're at it?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

DWade would still get the calls.


Couldn't help it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> DWade would still get the calls.
> 
> 
> Couldn't help it.


 :rofl: Classic


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Coming to grips with new NBA ball

* Players don't understand reason for new ball, but league says they'll have to learn to handle it 
*12:19 AM CDT on Wednesday, October 18, 2006

* *By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * It took Dirk Nowitzki to come up with a positive spin on the NBA's new basketball, which has been ripped by players coast to coast. 

The Mavericks' star zeroed in on the synthetic ball's consistent feel as a selling point. 

"If it's played with for two months or if it's brand new, it feels bad," Nowitzki says. "So at least they accomplished that." 

And so it goes for the NBA. Whether it's physicists doing comparative research on the new ball or players giving it the ultimate test of how it feels, reacts and plays during a game, the league's change from leather to a microfiber composite ball – pleather, if you will – has created a controversy that has only just begun. 

The storm may grow so severe, commissioner David Stern could reconsider the wisdom of the change, although a return to the old ball isn't likely this season. 

The league decided during the summer to ditch the leather ball it had been using for 35 years. Spalding produced a synthetic ball that has been met with rave reviews by the league office and the People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals. 

But by those who actually play the game? Not so much. 

"I'm dying to get the feel of that old leather ball back," Mavericks point guard Anthony Johnson says. "I go to sleep every night dreaming that we'll have that leather ball back sooner or later. Until then, I'll just keep my fingers crossed." 

The NBA has been aggressive in its defense of the new ball, which may end up becoming Stern's new Coke. He may yet have to go back to Coke Classic. 

The biggest questions: Why change the ball? Was it broke? 






'We'll get used to it' 
In the long run, ballgate might end up being little more than a tempest in a teapot. NBA players were upset a year ago when the league enacted a dress code. Now, it's an accepted part of the league. 

However, what the players wear and what they dribble on the court are radically different issues. 

"We'll get used to everything, I guess," says Nowitzki. "I don't know if it's going to affect shooting or turnovers. We'll have to see. We all know this league is about business, too. I think we're all professionals, and we'll get used to it." 

E-mail * [email protected]* 

Talking points 
What they're saying about the new NBA ball. 

"As a kid, you dream about playing with that leather NBA basketball. This new ball is the one I played with in the back yard when I was 12." 

_Jerry Stackhouse_ 

"Feels like one of those cheap balls that you buy at the toy store." 

_Shaquille O'Neal_ 

"If it's played with for two months or if it's brand new, it feels bad." 

_Dirk Nowitzki_ 

"We're hopeful that as players continue to play the new ball, they will get more used to it and come to understand that this ball is better overall. It's not uncommon when we introduce a new rule or new technology to get feedback, some of which is negative." 

_Stu Jackson_


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> The storm may grow so severe, commissioner David Stern could reconsider the wisdom of the change, although a return to the old ball isn't likely this season.


Let me guess - we'll suffer through a season of horrible shooting % and they'll realize the players had a point? 

Why is it that some high ranking officials are idiots? :frenchy:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that a sports-related statement or a political one?

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Is that a sports-related statement or a political one?
> 
> :biggrin:


That's pretty much an "*across the board*" statement.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is that a sports-related statement or a political one?
> 
> :biggrin:


An astute observation. I am becoming increasingly discontented with government's inadequacy concerning the moral and fiscal issues facing our formerly great nation. 

So yes, it *is* across the board.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> An astute observation. I am becoming increasingly discontented with government's inadequacy concerning the moral and fiscal issues facing our formerly great nation.
> 
> So yes, it *is* across the board.


I agree. The next few years should be.... uh...... interesting. I guess that's the best word to describe it. Interesting and Scary.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Should the rest of the world be concerned when *Texans *are "becoming increasingly discontented with government's inadequacy."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I agree. The next few years should be.... uh...... interesting. I guess that's the best word to describe it. Interesting and Scary.


The Coming Generational Storm


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Should the rest of the world be concerned when *Texans *are "becoming increasingly discontented with government's inadequacy."


We could claim this is Texas' version of our 'New Ball', just it keep it on topic !


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> We could claim this is Texas' version of our 'New Ball', just it keep it on topic !


Well, when the discussion is about Texas, it's always NBA related because....... the Texas Triangles owns NBA. :biggrin: 






here comes the flame....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Well, when the discussion is about Texas, it's always NBA related because....... the Texas Triangles owns NBA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Enter small attempt to bury post in clutter of nonsensical chatter)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Got my weekly SPAM from Dallas Mavericks titled "Inside Dish Vol. 3 Issue 2..."



> "If you haven't seen it, read about it or heard most of the players complaining about it, you must live under a flat rock at the bottom of a creek. The NBA has changed game balls and has adopted the ball that you see below. Most of the players definitely consider it the red-headed step child. *Except for Josh Howard. He has no problem with the ball and says that it reminds him of the balls he used to play with on the playground in his hometown of Winston-Salem (North Carolina).*"


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Got my weekly SPAM from Dallas Mavericks titled "Inside Dish Vol. 3 Issue 2..."


copy and paste?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> copy and paste?


Yeah... Like everything else I post around here..... LOL


----------

